
Unable to submit my *.github.io subdomain on HN - ashutoshgngwr
I&#x27;m returned an error saying my account is too new to submit &quot;this site&quot;. PS, I&#x27;m able to share other links.
======
greenyoda
For questions about site policy, please contact the moderators at
hn@ycombinator.com.

~~~
ashutoshgngwr
Thanks, I'll drop an email! But I was wondering if anyone else had faced a
similar issue.

